# Giving up on heavy fly rods



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Everyone knows me as a UL fly fisherman. Well, I tried to use a heavy fast rod, but it's just not for me. It's up in the classifieds. Used once.
[/COLOR] 
I really urge everyone, though, to come to the UL side. It is so much fun! 

Steve


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

So how do you throw a size 2 Clouser or Circus Peanut on a UL?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

My 4wt throws buggers and streamers fine. As far as bigger fish, I landed several rainbows between 3 & 6 pounds on the 000wt, no problems. Fight with the butt, and you're golden. No drag either....click/pawl.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

HipWader said:


> Sounds great....whatever works....the name of the game is fish, catch, photo and release...have you caught any 15 lb carp on that fly rod yet (3wt) ?


I have! But on a 7wt, and I felt under-gunned. 

That said, I'll own a 1wt before much longer.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

steve what is this UL, is that like a 6wt and 15lb tippet. I didnt know you could fish with lighter tackle than that lol.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

so are you interested in my 12 weight tfo with a ross bg6 and 2 spare spools loaded with line


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

ironman172 said:


> so are you interested in my 12 weight tfo with a ross bg6 and 2 spare spools loaded with line


You use that for musky?


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I have caught quite a few steels on 3wt and know for a fact its doable but the 2wt ..... dang near impossible tho. 

My FB profile picture shows me holding a 18.5" smb caught on a 
Scott F601 with 5x tippet and that fish pulled more than carp.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

imalt said:


> You use that for musky?


no I have a 9-10 weight for that....this was for tarpon in Florida(keys) if I ever make it back down before I die


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

little cheapo 2 wt TFO and a little Dennison reel i know it would have looked better on my 1 wt sorry


----------

